# Ladies: How do you like guys to dress?



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I've been thinking of trying to dress a bit different to seem older and more mature- one of the things that affects my SA is that I look so young for my age. One thing that probably makes me look younger too is that I dress like I'm still in college, not 29. I wear loose jeans and cargo pants, hoodies, band and sports t-shirts, track jackets and sneakers. But I'd feel weird dressing in like J Crew type stuff because I look so young I'd feel like it would look ridiculous on me. 

So that being said, how would you prefer someone you were dating to dress? T-shirts and jeans, casual, preppy? Does it matter the age of the person and how they dress?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Sexy.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

It completely depends on the kind of girl you like and want to attract. If you like preppy girls dress preppy, etc.etc. Personally, I like well dressed men  not 'formal' exactly, but snazzy! like this guy 
http://images.marketworks.com/hi/50/49711/CC0144.jpg
I'm a dork 
But, as ZZ Top says, "every girl crazy bout a sharp dressed man"
That's just me though


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it depends on the guy. What looks good on one guy may look terrible on another. Like some guys look hot in a button up sweater and some just look like Mr. Rogers.
I really can't stand those rag things a lot of guys wear on their heads, really tight shirts, short shorts, tight pants (well depends on the guy) and pants that are so baggy that they only come up to their knees (never understood that one. My younger cousin tried playing basketball with his pants like that, fell down and injured his shoulder) or dirty stained clothes.
I do like most guys in faded jeans and grunge-y type stuff. But I think it really all comes down to the guy. 
I'd just wear what you like, what you think is "you" and whatever fits best


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I think it depends really on the guy like another poster said. But I'm more partially to the whole banana republic look. Nice sort of casual button shirt and slacks. Athough some guys look really hot in just jeans and a shirt, so yeah hard to say. I think as long as you're not wearing those annoying "I support single mother" shirts that have a picture of a stripper on it, or anyone of those other annoying logo shirts I think you look fine.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm going to add one to the vote of "it depends". If you're comfortable with what you're wearing and can pull it off, I think you're good to go. I'm not really too picky, as long as you don't have some sort of disgusting slogan on your shirt I'm cool with most attire. Button down shirts do make me swoon, though.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Casual stuff. I guess i kinda like guys who dress less maturely lol. Icck to the whole formal buisnessy type stuff.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

:ditto at the "it depends" posters. But I like a guy to wear jeans (not too tight) with a nice shirt/sweater (just something that doesn't have writing on it or that looks pulled out of a garbage can). I'd consider the person before I'd worry about what he's wearing though. 

Facial hair can make you look older too, but that really depends on the face. Too much facial hair and you'll look like a hippy or a lumberjack (nothing wrong with that if that's what you're going for though ) and some faces just can't rock it. Best just to use best judgment with this stuff. Otherwise just pay attention to what guys your age are wearing in advertisements, usually they're dressed pretty well.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"metal" style-- metal band t-shirts and jeans or black pants... is what I like personally, but everybody's different and of course if you're not actually into metal then it's not a good idea to pretend you are. :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

honestly, just whatever's comfortable is what i find attractive. well, the guys i like tend to wear more casual clothing.. sneakers, jeans, band t-shirt or whatever. so i tend to be attracted to that too. 

ohh, sometimes dressing more "classy" is nice too. like a blazer.
the only thing i find unattractive is those "gangster" types who wear xxxxlarge tshirts that go down to their ankles then wear their jeans as low as their knees. crazy.


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> honestly, just whatever's comfortable is what i find attractive. well, the guys i like tend to wear more casual clothing.. sneakers, jeans, band t-shirt or whatever. so i tend to be attracted to that too.
> 
> ohh, sometimes dressing more "classy" is nice too. like a blazer.
> the only thing i find unattractive is those "gangster" types who wear xxxxlarge tshirts that go down to their ankles then wear their jeans as low as their knees. crazy.


This.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm the same way dax.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

As long as he actually wears clothes in public, I generally don't care.


----------



## swedeheart (Feb 26, 2008)

Attica! Attica! said:


> It completely depends on the kind of girl you like and want to attract. If you like preppy girls dress preppy, etc.etc. Personally, I like well dressed men  not 'formal' exactly, but snazzy! like this guy
> http://images.marketworks.com/hi/50/49711/CC0144.jpg
> I'm a dork
> But, as ZZ Top says, "every girl crazy bout a sharp dressed man"
> That's just me though


Love that guy as well  Classy is the way to go!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not too worried about how a guy dresses, but I am quite appreciative of certain styles (think John Legend--what a stylish man).

I am not a fan of those really low, yet curiously tight pants that all the young lads seem to be wearing these days. Those sorts of trousers compromise my already shaky understanding of physics.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh man, I think it depends on what kind of girl you want to attract and also your personal style!

I love the indie look in general.


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

I like a casual guy, unless they wear skinny jeans, high tops, and snapbacks. Douchbags are never attractive, no matter what Axe commercials say.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Casual, I guess....nothing metrosexual-ish or too trendy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

WhyEvenBother said:


> I like a casual guy, unless they wear skinny jeans, high tops, and snapbacks. Douchbags are never attractive, no matter what Axe commercials say.


 hehe


----------



## robinjessicalittle (Oct 8, 2013)

Not bothered about what a guy wears as longs as he's clean and well kept, went out with a guy once that only showered once a week and it was the biggest turn off ever. So as long as you smell nice and look clean then you should be okay


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Most girls have a thing for Button up shirts...
Especially red and white ones..._ So Tude!_

_







_


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Leather/bomber jackets, nice coats, oversized t-shirts/tops, shirts, skinny jeans, fitted jeans/ trousers(rolled up/ending at the ankle), drop crotch pants, dr martens/oxfords/creepers/cute sneakers, preppy shorts etc 

black black BLACK and more black mixed with colors and prints


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Get clothes that fit you properly, this is more important than anything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bawsome said:


> Get clothes that fit you properly, this is more important than anything.


Agree, it makes a world of different generally speaking (some people like the baggy look but it seems less common).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I mean, anything will work on a guy I find attractive. But I like alternative fashion so I guess gothicish, but again it doesn't matter because if I don't find the guy attractive they're clothing won't change that and vice versa in most cases.

I like those like casual suit jackets - rolled up to the elbow kind of look too.

I do have a big thing for guys with long hair, but that's not dressing. I like ear piercings too.

I think I've mentioned the long hair thing enough times on this forum to last a lifetime now :lol should probably stop commenting on these sorts of threads.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Birthday suits.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not attracted to men who look like they spend longer than me getting ready. I like men who put the minimum amount of effort into their attire. :yes


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I like a guy that looks effortless, but still classy.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't care; I don't think I've ever paid much attention to men's fashion. BUT, I have an oversized love for men in dress shirts with rolled-up sleeves that are tucked in casual jeans/trousers (it's an extremely attractive look).


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Generally, not fussed. However, to qualify further: no to cardigans, no to pink polo shirts with popped collars and no to overly metrosexual.

I once dated a bloke who bought all his clothes from golfing stores and looked like he was stuck in a perpetual golf game.

Oh, and I do love a man in a kilt. Yes, please.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Pompeii said:


> Generally, not fussed. However, to qualify further: no to cardigans, no to pink polo shirts with popped collars and no to overly metrosexual.
> 
> I once dated a bloke who bought all his clothes from golfing stores and looked like he was stuck in a perpetual golf game.
> 
> Oh, and I do love a man in a kilt. Yes, please.


Yeah, metrosexual doesn't do anything for me. I might see him as a girlfriend then. :sus


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

If I like a guy, he could wear a kilt all the time for all I care. But on first glance, I'll lean more towards just regular old blue collar t-shirt and jeans types.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really care. Just as long as he doesn't look like a complete idiot. My 2nd Japanese boyfriend was into dressing sort of hip hop or basketball style (this was 98-99). I don't what the hell it was but I had to draw the line a few times when we went shopping for clothes.

I like guys in black short sleeved shirts, not tight but form fitting, for some reason. Especially if they have nice muscles. :love2


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Hoodies and flannels and black t-shirts. And Chucks or Vans. Lol


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I can really appreciate it when a guy dresses nicely and puts effort into his appearance. T-Shirt and jeans is alright but adding some jewelry or some kind of accessory into the mix is better. Color choice, design, and fit are all important too. Unfortunately I don't see many men caring about their appearance very much. Sometimes they don't even wear clean clothes!


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I've had the same problem, although I'm younger, so its not that big of a deal. I've dressed up pretty nice a few times and I don't like it because a lot of people look at me lol. I don't feel comfortable with that at the current moment. I'd say if you don't feel ready to dress pretty nice, than hold of untill you mature physically more. When I'm more mature looking, I'm for surely going to dress pretty nice all the time.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

dax said:


> So that being said, how would you prefer* someone you were dating *to dress? T-shirts and jeans, casual, preppy? Does it matter the age of the person and how they dress?


I like him nude.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't really mind unless they dress overly metrosexual as others have said. I have this profound hatred for beige chinos. 








I really like the 90s-style grunge clothing, flannel shirts, baggy jeans and whatnot. (though not the super saggy ones that some men wear a lot now).



Daveyboy said:


> Most girls have a thing for Button up shirts...
> Especially red and white ones..._ So Tude!_
> 
> _
> ...


Not when the collar is up like that.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> I like him nude.


Nude with a rose clasped between his teeth.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Pompeii said:


> Nude with a rose clasped between his teeth.


There was definitely something between my teeth.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> There was definitely something between my teeth.


Rawr


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I like guys in shirts. Especially denim or checked shirts (plaid and glasses is a deadly combination). And jumpers. And sweatshirts. And suits. And joggers/sweatpants, which I know is weird but whatever.

I hate graphic t-shirts and those vests with the really low armholes. They look trashy. I don't really like hoodies either. And those low-slung jeans are the wooooorst.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Like this:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^











Pompeii said:


> I once dated a bloke who bought all his clothes from golfing stores and looked like he was stuck in a perpetual golf game.


:lol


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Yoo Gong is just so swaggy.
His fashion sense is perfect with it's 50s-60s feel.
Future Boyfriend/Husband, please dress like Yoo Gong. Pleaaaaaase. *<3*


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

jessabones said:


> Yoo Gong is just so swaggy.
> His fashion sense is perfect with it's 50s-60s feel.
> Future Boyfriend/Husband, please dress like Yoo Gong. Pleaaaaaase. *<3*


Finally a bit of class in here. That's more like my style!

Guys, 2 words for dressing sharp: colors & fit!


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Omg! You're perfect then!!
asdfgghjhjk;lfdsjk;


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I must admit I cannot stand this rolling up of the pants so they become 4/5ths pants thing. I think it looks so silly, but I know I am in the minority given it's all the rage lately.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> I must admit I cannot stand this rolling up of the pants so they become 4/5ths pants thing. I think it looks so silly, but I know I am in the minority given it's all the rage lately.


Ick, I don't like it, either.


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

You should wear what you feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eh. Probably casual, but not sloppy. Trendy would be nice too, but ehh... seems like that's not an option for me *gazes at her boyfriend*


----------



## WaitingForEmails (Oct 22, 2013)

ERMEHGAWSH. I LURVS MAKEOVERS.
Ok dude. If you look young for 29, you should actually take advantage of it. Try cool-cute kinda looks (yeah, sounds girly, whatevs bro). You know, open blazers + chinos, loose ties, etc. Like a kinda casual but not quite look  Those clothes can be worn by a pretty wide range of dudes/chicks, so based on your info, I'm guessing you can pull it off. Have fun bro!


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Need more serious posts in this thread because I'm seriously considering updating my wardrobe.

I have that thrift store look though most of my clothes appear grunge/90s. I wear plaid a lot and western style boots with straight cut jeans. I have a brown leather jacket that's fitted to me that I wear with a sweat shirt that has a turtle neck and a cap like the one in my avatar during this time of the year.

I want to do some thing more up to date though style wise. I look too old school.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not like a naco or a fresa.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

AllToAll said:


>


 Yes. <3

To WaitingForEmails, 29 IS young.....


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

dax said:


> I've been thinking of trying to dress a bit different to seem older and more mature- one of the things that affects my SA is that I look so young for my age. One thing that probably makes me look younger too is that I dress like I'm still in college, not 29. I wear loose jeans and cargo pants, hoodies, band and sports t-shirts, track jackets and sneakers. But I'd feel weird dressing in like J Crew type stuff because I look so young I'd feel like it would look ridiculous on me.
> 
> So that being said, how would you prefer someone you were dating to dress? T-shirts and jeans, casual, preppy? Does it matter the age of the person and how they dress?


I try to dress young an hip. Even though I'm not. Much to the chagrin of the people around me.


----------



## Sinead84 (Apr 20, 2013)

I prefer a smart casual male look. I'm not really into fashion, but what the clothing hints at about the personality, interests. Therefore I personally like a casual, old school, slightly outdoorsy look generally. Boots, jeans, and a plaid or dark shirt with rolled up sleeves or a t-shirt. Simplicity is key like lestrange said.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AllToAll said:


>


Really?

My god he's better dressed than 90% of men but that's like saying that your house is cleaner than a garbage dump.

Shall we start with the shoes? Brown. Brown boots with a brown belt, sure, but it doesn't ****ing matter if you're wearing a black vest to go with it. And then there's the contrast between the scarf and the shirt. Oh, and don't wear your scarf like that, it's not a towel.

I can't figure out if he was trying to look like a hairball or not. What with the grey-green sweater that reminds me of Mr. Rogers.

Want to wear a vest? Do it like this.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> Really?
> 
> My god he's better dressed than 90% of men but that's like saying that your house is cleaner than a garbage dump.
> 
> ...


Don't hate, man. He's being creative with his wardrobe and looks effin' sexy in my book. The guy in the pic looks spiffy, too, but too simple. I like the mix of color my guy has.

Also, I'm kinda annoyed the other picture isn't visible. That other guy was really cute.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Regular loose fitting jeans, with skate shoes, a simple well fitted t-shirt. No tight and no very baggy jeans and tshirts gross. I also love guys in hoodies and short sleeved overshirts. I also like plaid button down shirts with rolled up sleeves. Also, men in uniform!


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

I was reading in psychologytoday that women mostly care about hygiene and clothes that fit well. So brush your teeth, comb your hair, keep your facial hair nice, and avoid baggy clothing.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Don't hate, man. He's being creative with his wardrobe and looks effin' sexy in my book. The guy in the pic looks spiffy, too, but too simple. I like the mix of color my guy has.
> 
> Also, I'm kinda annoyed the other picture isn't visible. That other guy was really cute.


And some people like Kanye West.

The only reason he looks sexy is because he is an an attractive male. He'd look sexy in just about anything he could wear.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> And some people like Kanye West.
> 
> The only reason he looks sexy is because he is an an attractive male. He'd look sexy in just about anything he could wear.


I don't get the Kanye comment. Perhaps because I think he's a spiffy dresser, too.

I don't actually think the guy the in picture is that attractive. An average guy, really, but his style definitely makes him more attractive. I'd do a double-look for a ho-hum looking man with a great style and not for a Brad Pitt (or whichever actor you find extremely attractive) wearing an anime shirt that hasn't been washed in two weeks and ill-fitting jeans.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I don't get the Kanye comment. Perhaps because I think he's a spiffy dresser, too.
> 
> I don't actually think the guy the in picture is that attractive. An average guy, really, but his style definitely makes him more attractive.* I'd do a double-look for a ho-hum looking man with a great style and not for a Brad Pitt (or whichever actor you find extremely attractive) wearing an anime shirt that hasn't been washed in two weeks and ill-fitting jeans.*


Me too.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I like the fit and length:


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

What if you have lost all will and motivation to give two ****s about how you dress?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

mark101 said:


>


Wow...


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

I like men to dress like men. If DH was wearing skinny-mini jeans I would be concerned.. Lol.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

probably offline said:


> AllToAll said:
> 
> 
> > I don't actually think the guy the in picture is that attractive. An average guy, really, but his style definitely makes him more attractive.
> ...


That is a really good point. I didn't find the look to be attractive at first glance, but after reading your comments, and looking at the picture again and imagining him in jeans and a t shirt, I think the clothes definitely make him more attractive.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i usually like it when a guy wears a lot of black or other dark colors.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I like it when a guy understands what style suits him best. It also helps when he chooses clothes that fits his body type.

At the same time I'm not really looking for a guy to be a sharp dresser all the time. If you dress well and fit the "GQ definition" of stylish, that's good… but I also like a guy who doesn't feel the need to follow conventions and finds clothes that expresses his personality and has something unique about his style.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a simple, casual look is fine. My only major hang-up is when I see tons of men wear their pants below their *** and expose their underwear in the process. Huge, huge, huge turn off. If you expect me to swoon over that you've got another thing coming, broski.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

^ Yep. Makes you want to buy them a belt!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Really?
> 
> My god he's better dressed than 90% of men but that's like saying that your house is cleaner than a garbage dump.
> 
> ...


I don't see a major problem with the attire. On the wolor wheel, blue mixes well with red and brown. And black can be associated with any colors. As for contrast, I think it plays out rather well. The bright blue shirt mixed with the medium-bright sweater and scarf, along with the dark blue vest offer a nice contrast play. If I had any remark, I might say that his sweater is a bit large, although perhaps it's just the angle of the camera shot, and I don't like his haircut.


----------

